# Question About 211 HDMI Output



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Does the HDMI out on the 211 transmit both the HD video as well as the 5.1 audio? Is a digital optical or connection necessary for 5.1 audio?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Don M said:


> Does the HDMI out on the 211 transmit both the HD video as well as the 5.1 audio? Is a digital optical or connection necessary for 5.1 audio?


The answer is the same as for your 622 in your other thread.....

Yes; and no a toslink cable isn't necessary...


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mmg (Oct 27, 2005)

My HDMI from the 211 does not spit out 5.1. I have to use the TOSLink to get the 5.1 working. Anybody know if there's a setting I need to adjust to make 5.1 come out of the HDMI??


----------

